# Bushnell or B.S.A



## sullivar (Jan 20, 2009)

I am going to buy a scope for my ruger 10/22 so me and my son can do a little small game hunting. Which of these 2 scopes would you recommend the Bushnell 22 cal rimfire 3-9x scope or the BSA 4x32mm 22 Special Rifle Scope? Both run about the same price. Thanks for your help.


----------



## Chase Simmemon (Jan 20, 2009)

Don't buy a BSA, those things are junk, at least the one I've got. That thing won't stay zeroed in for nothing. I've never had a Bushnell, but I would give it a try before I ever bought another BSA.


----------



## fishtail (Jan 20, 2009)

Bushnell


----------



## patriot15joe (Jan 20, 2009)

I have the Bushnell 3x9x40 on my ruger 10/22. it was 37.99 at the acadmy in athens. Its a perfects scope for the gun!


----------



## crackerdave (Jan 20, 2009)

From experience,I'd say get the best regular rifle scope you can afford - the .22 scopes are mostly junk.


----------



## Wild Turkey (Jan 20, 2009)

Barska, best innexpensive scope out there. Some say they rival the expensive scopes.


----------



## tbingham14 (Jan 20, 2009)

BUSHNELL...BSA is crap
if you can put about $80-$90 into it, the bushnell banner series is pretty nice


----------



## celticfisherman (Jan 20, 2009)

Go for the bushnell for sure! I agree the BSA I had was trash. Wouldn't hold zero on a 22 at all. Guess it couldn't stand the recoil.


----------



## fflintlock (Jan 20, 2009)

Stick with a 1" tube. No matter the brand.
I have 2 BSA scopes, they have been true for the 2 years we have had them. They shoot the same today, as they did 2 years ago, with no adjustments, we shoot them quit often too.
I guess I'm the "odd ball"


----------



## celticfisherman (Jan 20, 2009)

There are good and bad in every brand. I just got a bad one.


----------



## HUNTING GA (Jan 20, 2009)

I went with the Bushnell 3x9x40 on my 10/22 also, and would have to say that I never second guessed my choice. It'll drive tacks or hit a flea on a gnats a** at 100yards off the bench rest with quality loads. (maybe a liitle stretchen of the truth there but it's accurate)


----------



## sullivar (Jan 21, 2009)

my only concern about the bushnell is the length and weight over the BSA?


----------



## 11P&YBOWHUNTER (Jan 21, 2009)

sullivar said:


> my only concern about the bushnell is the length and weight over the BSA?



Length and weight does not matter if the BSA does not last more than a few rounds like mine did...


----------



## patriot15joe (Jan 21, 2009)

sullivar said:


> my only concern about the bushnell is the length and weight over the BSA?



for a little kid I could see that it may make it a little heavy. in the long run its worth it. he can always rest up against a tree until he has the strength to hold it free handed. years down the road he will thank youfor getting the bigger scope. makes long shots really easy.

the length isnt an issue at all. I thought it would be to when i irst got the scope, but it only looks long because the gun is so short.


----------



## drhayes (Jan 22, 2009)

*Bushnell*

I put Bushnell scopes on every rifle i own. Got them on my 10/22 and remington 700 30 06. The one on the reminton has been on there for 3 years. Take it deer hunting probably about 10-12 times a year. Haven't touched the adjustments since I sighted it in 3 years ago and it is still dead on. I won't buy anything else especially in north ga, there is no need for $300+ scopes. IMO


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Jan 22, 2009)

Wild Turkey said:


> Barska, best innexpensive scope out there. Some say they rival the expensive scopes.



Anybody that says that has never owned one of the "expensive" scopes.


----------



## sullivar (Jan 22, 2009)

I have decided to go with the Bushnell Thanks to all who replied!!!


----------



## Fortenberry (Jan 22, 2009)

I like both, I had a BSA on my 338 win mag for about three years. It done fine, I took it off and its on my22 mag now


----------



## cody spires (Jan 22, 2009)

have a bsa on my 22 mag and never had a problem with it holding
zero.


----------



## yoteaholic (Feb 5, 2009)

bushnell- another option for a low cost scope would be Swift


----------

